# C-Media 6501



## Spencerjdb (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm on XP Pro, 32-bit.

I've got an MS2-SLI Motherboard, and C-Media 6501 sound.

The problem was, that after a while my sound and mic voice went really fuzzy, and I had to change the analouge output on the 'CM CM6501 Sound Config' program, to stop it fuzzing for another 15mins.

I've tried every damn driver under the sun, no fixes at all.
I recently found a fix-ish. Fuzzing stopped, but my mic never ever worked.

Many many many others have had the same problems, I read on the C-Media Forums. The C-Media site provides no drivers, and I've been waiting about 6months for an Admin to approve my account at their Forums...

I recently saw a fix there, saying to download the Vista drivers (even though I use XP). That has fixed the mic issue, the mic works.

Thing is, fuzzing still happens, and when I try to open the 'CM CM6501 Sound Config' program, I get BSOD, blue screen of death. Just as many others with XP, that tried Vista C-Media drivers.

One of the BSOD msgs I got were:

IRQ_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL


----------



## Spencerjdb (Dec 29, 2008)

=[


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

This might be one of those situations were spending a little extra money might really help. Onboard sound can be that way. 

Creative Audigy cards go for less than $30 these days. If you don't like Creative than there are still some Turtle Beach Riviera cards based on the Envy24 chipset out there. Not a lot of support with a Turtle Beach card but they don't have a lot of the problems that the Creative cards do.

Pauldo


----------



## AcidReign (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi, I had exactly the same problem, and it was driving me nuts. Even thought about getting a new soundcard. I have C-Media 6501 built in to Asrock ALiveDual Motherboard, and fixed this issue bu completely uninstalling the 6501 drivers, rebooting, and installing these drivers:

http://www.avel65.dsl.pipex.com/CMedia__Audio_V51224219_Win32Win64Vista.zip


----------

